# Installation of GNOME fails



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

Yesterday I installed a machine (AMD, 64bit) with FreeBSD 11 from scratch to play around with. I am pretty new to FreeBSD, so I do not have that much experience in that area.

So after installation I logged in as a root, and issued the following command:
`pkg install gnome3`

pkg tried to access http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd/FreeBSD:11:amd64/
but failed, because - as far as I understood - there is no amd64 directory.

So I searched on internet and found http://repo.saltstack.com/freebsd/ where such a directory exists.

So my questions are:
1) does it make sense to wait until the amd directory becomes available on pkg.freebsd.org ?
2) how can I change the source of the repository to the second server?
3) is there any other way to get gnome installed?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 17, 2016)

For example my /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  enabled: yes
  signature_type : "FINGERPRINTS",
  fingerprints : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

Andy_007 said:


> pkg tried to access http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd/FreeBSD:11:amd64/


Post the output of `pkg -vv`. Your directory is wrong and I wonder why.



> how can I change the source of the repository to the second server?


It's a bad idea to just use some random repository you've found on the internet. It might be good, it might be completely backdoored. Use the official repositories.


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It's a bad idea to just use some random repository you've found on the internet. It might be good, it might be completely backdoored. Use the official repositories.


I am more than willing to do that, but what can i do if this directory does not exist on that server ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

The issue is that you're using the wrong directory, lets focus on that. The official package repositories have proper packages for AMD64.


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

talsamon said:


> For example my /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:
> 
> ```
> FreeBSD: {
> ...



In FreeBSD 11 there is no such directory "repos"


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

Before you change anything, please post the output of `pkg -vv`.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 17, 2016)

You have  to create the directory repos and the file FreeBSD.conf.


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Before you change anything, please post the output of `pkg -vv`.



Please find the output of pkg -vv attached below:


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2016)

As you can see it has a something different configured:

```
url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
```
Which doesn't correspond with the  http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd/FreeBSD:11:amd64/ you're seeing.


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> As you can see it has a something different configured:
> 
> ```
> url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
> ...



But neither http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly
nor http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd/FreeBSD:11:amd64/
do exist on this server

Those are the directories on pkg.freebsd.org

freebsd:8:x86:32
freebsd:8:x86:64
freebsd:9:x86:32
freebsd:9:x86:64
freebsd:10:x86:32
freebsd:10:x86:64
freebsd:11:x86:32
freebsd:11:x86:64
freebsd:12:x86:32
freebsd:12:x86:64
So no directory for amd64 on that server.


----------



## Remington (Oct 17, 2016)

This does exist: _http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/_


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

Remington said:


> This does exist: _http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/_


"http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/" and_ "http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/"_
exists, but "http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly" does not.


----------



## Remington (Oct 17, 2016)

This exists too: _http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/
_
If you don't see it then you may have issues with your provider's DNS.  Try using Google DNS: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## Andy_007 (Oct 17, 2016)

Adding the nameserver to the ip-configuration solved the problem.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------

